# DNA Testing is now required in Australia..



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello from Australia... For formal Breeding Registration: They now require DNA compatibility for any Genetic abnormalities. It costs $200, but if Sire and Dam have both got a latent Genetic Defect it is most likely going to surface in the puppies. If only one has it, depending on the grading of it, it is much less likely and you can proceed... *It is also used to verify the Sire and Dam authenticity of Breeding Certificates...

I thought it was a great idea, only started up in the last eight years here in Australia, is it used in America?*. It gives you a better picture in about a two page report of any potential defects in their Genetic Material, and you don't want to breed them if both have the same defect. I don't know if they prevent you from getting a Breeding Registration License or not. We just had a big black female GSD tested, and we can check the compatibility against the sire. 

I have also had my own 4-1/2 month old tested, but may not be able to breed him anyway as one Teste has not dropped. If we cannot find and massage it down over the next couple of months then he is Crypt-Orchid and should not be bred as it is possibly a genetic trait passed on. None in his line at present, we will have to see... 

Kind regards from Oz, lone Ranger


----------

